# Front mudflaps on a Swift Bolero



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Wonder if anyone can help?

I have just bought a '09 Swift Bolero and find that the front wheels throw up lots of crud down the side of the van in wet weather. The front wheels seem to be slightly outside of the wings.

Has anyone else had this problem and found a solution?


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Nauplia

We have a Swift Voyager and it does the same, we paid £65 to have front mud flaps put on ---- made no difference, waste of money, if you look you can see the problem--- the wheels are slightly wider than the wheel arches --- good design don't you think, makes me wonder about these things.

Regards
Lynne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

LynneKen said:


> the wheels are slightly wider than the wheel arches --- good design don't you think, makes me wonder about these things.


Interesting Lynne...I've just put up a reply to Nauplia on another thread (Fia Ducatio X250 mudflaps) and with it a photo of ours.

If you look they stick out on either side of the wheel arch so that they catch the mud. All I can say is that they are amazingly effective. Before having them fitted all the mud you see packed onto the flaps would have been splattered up as widely as the cab windows and all over the cab doors and further back. We store our van in a muddy farmyard and I now don't have to spend our last 10 minutes before we leave it with a bucket of water and a brush.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I,too, fitted Fiat supplied front mudflaps about two years ago.
Cost around £50 and fairly easy, but fiddly to fit.

They do do a good job keeping the body protected from the worst of dirt thrown up from the front wheels. I always make sure that when washing the van I always clear out any dirt and stones lodged between the flaps and wheel arch to prevent any water getting trapped and causing premature corrosion.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had the same problem with the swift 590 rl ,mud flaps worked a treat.
The fixing for the mud flaps are a bit flimsy, i had to add stronger supts.


----------

